# Log splitter table .



## mmcmdl (Sep 25, 2022)

The last 3 days and the last two years I've cut and split wood . I need to make up a table maybe 8 ft long to attach to the splitter . PITA to keep bending down and lifting these logs onto the splitter . These logs are over 4 ft in diameter . I'm thinking an 80/20 table with a smooth top that I could slide the logs onto the splitter . Use the Kubota to push them if neccesary . Or , rig up a conveyor system to move them to the splitter . Either way , one or the other would help . The logs are heavy .


----------



## Nutfarmer (Sep 25, 2022)

For the large rounds that are too heavy to lift I raise the splitter in the  vertical position. That way the rounds can just be slid into the spitter without having to lift them.


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 25, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> The last 3 days and the last two years I've cut and split wood . I need to make up a table maybe 8 ft long to attach to the splitter . PITA to keep bending down and lifting these logs onto the splitter . These logs are over 4 ft in diameter . I'm thinking an 80/20 table with a smooth top that I could slide the logs onto the splitter . Use the Kubota to push them if neccesary . Or , rig up a conveyor system to move them to the splitter . Either way , one or the other would help . The logs are heavy .


Sounds like you need a table made out of 4x4x1/4 wall tube, not 8020.  8020 will most likely not stand up to that weight with the t-nuts pulling out of the channel.


----------



## Jake M (Sep 25, 2022)

I'm a little unsure by your description of what you're trying to do, and by the size of the logs, that leaves me questioning what type of splitter you're using...

Are you talking about a "joe homeowner" type, just a beam and a single wedge?  And "logs" that are 16 inches (or whatever) in length but four foot diameter?

If I'm right (or kinda close), my first thought is that pushing things in place is probably not where you want to go.  Can I presume from that notion that you have a bucket on said Kubota?  What if you were to make up (or buy, depending on the cost of the materials?) a set of logging tongs, but instead of "logging" with them, use them to lift the blocks to the splitter with said Kubota?  

Just for reference, I'm not endorsing these or any other, just for pictures...


			https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_logging+logging-tools+log-skidding-lifting


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 25, 2022)

The wood I get is max 30" and comes from off my property. As such, it has to be loaded into my truck and brought home. I'm too old and careful to do that with my back anymore.






Those are the skidding tongs from Northern Tool, they work slick.

Once the wood is in the truck it rolls directly onto the splitter, then into the wheelbarrow and onto the stack. It NEVER goes back on the ground, bending and lifting are the biggest threat to your back in firewood processing. My truck serves as the infeed side of the splitter table.






The people that I know who handle rounds as big as 4' generally quarter them with the chainsaw, but then they don't roll.


----------



## rabler (Sep 25, 2022)

For the big ones I can roll them into my loader bucket, lift, and roll out onto the splitter.  A couple cinder blocks and some boards make a feed table.  I prefer to keep the splitter up a little higher so I'm not bending over to operate it.  I can usually get several logs in the bucket at a time (6' wide bucket), but I'm using the tractor hydraulics to run the splitter so connecting/disconnecting it frequently to move logs is annoying.  I suppose I could use the thumb on the small excavator ...


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 25, 2022)

MrWhoopee looks like he has a great idea . Currently I'm lifting the logs with the Kubota which is fine . The issue is when I split the log , both sides drop to the ground and I have to lift them up to the splitter again . I thought 2 small tables on each side would keep the 1/2s and 1/4s from falling onto the ground . The tong idea would work great also . Not having to slide the logs out of the bucket would be of great help .


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 25, 2022)

Nutfarmer said:


> For the large rounds that are too heavy to lift I raise the splitter in the vertical position. That way the rounds can just be slid into the spitter without having to lift them.


I do this on the fairly large ones . These 4 ft and above logs are hard to push under the ram even with the Kubota .


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 26, 2022)

Table issue solved , got one out of the dumpster .


----------

